

Demand Media Files for IPO - alexandros
http://mashable.com/2010/08/06/demand-media-ipo-2/

======
gyardley
Direct link to Demand Media's S-1, which is the real document of interest:

[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1365038/0001047469100...](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1365038/000104746910007151/a2199583zs-1.htm)

Surprised to see they're still not profitable on almost $200MM in revenue in
2009. Also surprised to see they've been getting >$10.00 CPMs on their owned &
operated sites (likely +90% eHow) for the past two years.

